# Little Rascals



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali is the easiest cat to photograph
















Devil with a fur dress on

















Comfy little Charlee


















Looks like she just spotted Gigi

















My sweet Cleo
















High fiving the stick


















Loving her open window
















About to swipe the camera


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Marie, I am in love with each and every one of your cats, even the little devil. They are so beautiful!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gigi looks all sweetness and innocence. She is so pretty! Cali and Charlee always look great in pictures, such precious girls.
Cleo will always be the one I love the best.:love2


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What cute cats! =D Cali seems to enjoy looking outside. hehe..


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

All four of your girls are adorable. The twins have such gorgeous colouring, Cleo has a beautiful coat and Gigi is a sweet little devil! Cali certainly does look like she enjoys her window seat.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful cats! :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Gigi looks like a perfect angel. She couldn't possibly cause all the chaos she's accused of!


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

All of them look amazing! Such shiny coats they have <3


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marie, your cats always look so gorgeous in their pictures!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such cuties! I love the "devil with a fur dress on" caption. Who, Gigi???? Surely you must be mistaken.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in love with Cali
She's so beautiful :love2


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Gigi looks like a perfect angel. She couldn't possibly cause all the chaos she's accused of!


I agree, Marie must be lying!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone who's mean to your sisters, raise your hand!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Everyone who's mean to your sisters, raise your hand!!


That's the best laugh I've had in a long time!! I love your sense of humor Marie.


----------

